# Truly the best blonde joke ever



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A female blonde was speeding down the road in her little red sports car and was pulled over by a woman cop who was also a blonde. The cop asked to see the driver's license. The driver dug through her purse and was getting progressively more agitated. "What does it look like?" she asked.

The cop replied, "It's square and it has your picture on it."

The driver finally found a square mirror, looked at it and handed it to the cop. "Here it is," she said.

The blonde cop looked at the mirror, then handed it back saying, "Okay, you can go. I didn't realize you were a cop."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That was a good one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was great!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:lol: Good one! :mrgreen:


----------

